# red diamond flat and corner applicaters



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamond-6-inch-FlatApplicator Anyone try these? I have the perfect couple of small jobs to test out fiba fuse on and thought these may be faster then by hand and roller.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I Have the six and four inch flat applactor...im not impressed..


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I thought someone made a regular 4 inch box.. I have looked for one . but I can't locate on the net. would be nice to use on off angles first coat.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamond-6-inch-FlatApplicator Anyone try these? I have the perfect couple of small jobs to test out fiba fuse on and thought these may be faster then by hand and roller.


Most guys I know use Can-Am's 3" applicator for putting on tapes - http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodFlatApp
A 4" might be better for filling the flats, though, if it's of real interest to do so. But there might be downsides to using a larger applicator vs. a smaller one. 

I'll tape small jobs with a banjo, sometimes using FibaFuse in it. I don't usually do corners with FibaFuse, because of the potential for it being cut while taping and coating.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve,I open up my 3" nail spotter for long pieces or numerous pieces of no coat on my apla-tech


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt think of running fibafuse through banjo thanks. I am doing a water massage therapy room. Its all green board . We shall so if it does what they claim. All angles will be done with old school str flex. Then painter will shoot it with waterborne epoxy. One trick I learned was to cut a hole in banjo bolt on an adapter and you can use your pump to fill it.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

betterdrywall said:


> I thought someone made a regular 4 inch box.. I have looked for one . but I can't locate on the net. would be nice to use on off angles first coat.


http://www.tapingtools.com/utility-drywall-flat-box

It's not 4" but I reckon it would do what you want.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Steve,I open up my 3" nail spotter for long pieces or numerous pieces of no coat on my apla-tech


I used to use my 3 inch spotter all the time.. think I may break them out,, one is still brand new.. only used a couple of time.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> I didnt think of running fibafuse through banjo thanks.


You're welcome. You might find thinning your mud a bit more than what you use with paper will help when running Fiba through a banjo. And I wear a glove on the hand pulling out the Fiba from the banjo. Otherwise I itch.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't understand why any one would use fiber tape. Every house i was ever asked to fix from total joint failure (total = whole house not a couple cracks) was fiber taped. For some reason people think it would be strong like fiberglass. Ever look at fiberglass? It is a heavy woven mat. Not window screen. It works because there is 100% threads in interwoven layers and epoxy which hardens nearly unbreakable. Any one out there think your gypsum muds are unbreakable like epoxy? Mud , even quick set, has No strength in fighting a twisting, torqing building. Fiber tape was meant to be use on small holes with fast set. Not any where else.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Justa Hick said:


> Don't understand why any one would use fiber tape. Every house i was ever asked to fix from total joint failure (total = whole house not a couple cracks) was fiber taped. For some reason people think it would be strong like fiberglass. Ever look at fiberglass? It is a heavy woven mat. Not window screen. It works because there is 100% threads in interwoven layers and epoxy which hardens nearly unbreakable. Any one out there think your gypsum muds are unbreakable like epoxy? Mud , even quick set, has No strength in fighting a twisting, torqing building. Fiber tape was meant to be use on small holes with fast set. Not any where else.


wow--you might want to actually find out what type of tape these fellas are talking about!!! Ive never taped a whole house with Fiba-Fuse but an awful lot of buttjoints with it--- they are not talking about the fiberglass tape :yes:from Fiba meant for plaster---trust me----I know


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Your right, I will retract a bit. Googled FibaMesh, that is new to me. Looks ok but i see few uses where it would matter. Mainly because if it is mold resistant that wont matter if the mud and everything else around it fell apart. The tape itself is a best a tiny part of any water problem. It looks like it would be great for cement board with thinset as it could work like fiberglassing at least one side of the board. The mesh product they (or any one else) market cant add much strength as long as they keep pushin open screen door patterns. The cement board is only strong because the open weave is on "both" sides. One side taped is as floppy as a sheet of rock you scored, snapped and left hinging on just the paper face. For regular taping of interiror board their own marketing calls their mesh "like or on par with paper tape" . If it is equal to the industry standard but cost more then "why?"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Justa Hick said:


> Your right, I will retract a bit. Googled FibaMesh, that is new to me.


It's FibaFuse, not FibaMesh that we're talking about.

But maybe you googled the right product, but used wrong spelling here(?)


----------

